# How to Clean Engine Bay?



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Morning everyone.

Any tips on giving the engine bay a good clean? Is there anything that can or can't be done, and any good products to look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Elbow grease and remove as much stuff to clean it off the car as you feel comfortable doing so&#8230;

If you are leaving the plastics in place, I've found AG stuff the best to give a satin shine to the black plastic (either the green label gel type stuff or the yellow label vinyl & rubber care one)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I've used Johnsons Baby Oil to clean my plastics for years. It lasts a fair while (at least a month), looks brilliant and costs 59p for a 250ml bottle. Apply a few drops to a cotton cloth and wipe in then follow up with a dry cotton cloth to clean off any excess. I usually do hoses and scuttle panel with this as well as the front grille, rear spoiler, the tail-gate seal and any other plastic or rubber surfaces.

Q tip cotton buds to do the finicky bits in the corners of the front grille. Just raid your sprogs nappy drawer.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I've always used WD40 on a rag on the engine bay, won't do it any harm and always leaves it with a good shine, being metal or plastic.

My father works with TVR's and selling them and used the same method when cleaning under many supercar bonnets.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, some great tips here. Now if the rain will hold off long enough for me to open the bonnet!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I Use gunk spray at first to get oily stuff off then use Auto Glym vinyl and rubber care, does the trick for me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guzi said:


> I Use gunk spray at first to get oily stuff off then use Auto Glym vinyl and rubber care, does the trick for me


Another vote for Autoglym


----------

